# Making a large rocking horse.



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Started building this yesterday.
Rained out for today but alot done.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

That looks great. How big is it?


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

About six feet too the ears.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

love it !


----------



## dawnpacz (May 1, 2005)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## Yldrosie (Jan 28, 2006)

I had one about that big made out of a 55 gal drum. The rockers were about 8 feet long, and boy that thing would go! I had it in a bar, and people would get drunk and ride it. I'm lucky no one got killed.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Super cool work Pitchy! 
A rocking horse for grownups. 

What are you going to use for his mane and tail?


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Amazing!


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Not sure yet gone-a-milkin , playing it as we go.
We got it into the garage as it`s suposed to rain everyday so we can work on it, more to come.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Fantastic chainsaw work. I hope you are going to extend the rockers out as that baby will tip over very easy on rockers that short. What are you going to use it for?


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone.
It doesn`t rock that hard, the rockers aren`t shaped well enough.
It`s pretty crude looking as i`m no chainsaw artist but it was a fun project, just a conversation horse i guess.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Are there any Greeks hiding inside? That's one big horse. I agree on the rockers, because the center of gravity is going to be pretty high and it's a long way down.

Nomad


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Finished.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks really great! I love the war paint, and the poop bucket!!!!

What is that you used for the mane?


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Tinker, the mane is made from a piece of tarp that was laying around, it was all we could come up with at the moment.


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

What an outstanding horse. You do wonderful work.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks, we made this small bouncing horse yesterday.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Wow, a Navaho horse, complete with handprint! Pitchy, you do nice work. You may REALLY need to fight off the Indians for this one!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Awesome! How about a photo of YOU on the horse?


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Maura said:


> Awesome! How about a photo of YOU on the horse?


I think i`m to old and stiff to get on :hobbyhors


----------

